# I bought a couple of 9 foot popping cork rods last week



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

Dang they make a difference. I can control the cork a LOT further than I could before.

I will have to go to all 9 foot rods now when the finances permit.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Give us a little more info on the rods


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Look out for ceiling fans.


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

fishwalton said:


> Give us a little more info on the rods


They are actually 8' 6" rods. They were listed as Fenwick Steelhead casting rods. I got the medium heavy.

I can throw a popping cork a lot further and can pop the cork better too.

They are 2 piece rods which makes transportation easier. I am happy with them so far. I am thinking about ordering a medium heavy spinning rod next.


----------



## Scrappy08 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have an 8'6" steelhead rod that I use for jigging, also a medium heavy fast action, never thought about setting it up with a popping cork... just too lazy perhaps. How much weight do you have on your line? Do you use bullet shot, split shot, or what? I forget what it says on the rod, but unless I have 1/2 oz on there it doesn't seem to cast too well with 20lb braid.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*steelhead rods*

Steelhead rods......that's interesting. Will have to check this out. I doubt bass pro in Destin has anything like this but maybe the store over in Spanish Fort will. Been wanting to go see that facility as undersand it's huge compared to Destin. Thanks for the info.


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

scrappy, I just use H&H popping rigs. They come with a good sized weight under the cork. Then I just use a mono leader with a small split shot 8 inches above the hook.

The cheapest price I found on the rods was on Overton's.com.

79 bucks total.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

They are great rods for wade fishing. I use a Berkly 9'6" steelhead rod for the same thing. It also doubles for my pompano jig rod and will launch a jig.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are they a bit heavy for wading? I have some 6"6 rods with 3000 reels on them and after a couple hours they start to weigh on me


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Are they a bit heavy for wading? I have some 6"6 rods with 3000 reels on them and after a couple hours they start to weigh on me


No, they are light. I have carried mine for hours while working a pompano jig or top water bait. I use both a 4000 and 3000 on mine.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmmm never thought of that. I usually just use a 7' rod when trout fishing. I'm gonna have to see if we at Bass Pro have anything like this when I go into work tomorrow morning.


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

Mfgary said:


> Give us a little more info on the rods


I posted the brand, where I bought them and how
much they cost. What else do you need to know.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I checked out Fenwick. Also, found some nice clones in Cabela's catalog in $80 range.


----------

